# Can you enclose a loft space somehow?



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I can see, it appears that it would be possible to enclose the area. However, with that said, I am not certain how much of a DIY project it will be. Especially, if you have not done much carpentry work in the past.

There appears to be a joist running above the half-wall. You would have to remove the trim on the half-wall and frame it. You can check for the joist with a stud finder.

Just for the record, if you are planning to use glass in the area, the framing will have to be very secure. Also, the glass should be made for that purpose. It has the potential to be a very dangerous situation.


----------



## goldie615 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thanks for your input*

I appreciate the advice. What do you think about the stairway opening?


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Q: I appreciate the advice. What do you think about the stairway opening?

A: Someone better qualified than me will be able to answer this question in more detail. However, IMHO, once the area above the half-wall is framed, there may be a possibility to frame in a door. It is difficult to tell from the picture, though they are good, if there is enough room for a standard door.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Goldie,
The wall itself is not an issue to enclose. However the stairway is. If you were to place a door there when you open it someone might fall down the stairs not realizing they are there. A doorway would need to be set back 3-4 feet from the stairway and this would take away from your room.


----------



## goldie615 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thanks for your input*

You are totally right about that - great point! Well, that doesn't give me much hope for a solution up there though.  Maybe there just isn't one. That's what I was hoping to find out through this forum. I appreciate your input so much.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Although I agree with the point about having a landing at the top of the stairs, the international residential code does not require it on an interior set of stairs. I honestly don't understand why interior stairs are exempted, because it is a safety issue. I suppose that a 3' landing does eat up a lot of space, and stairs are often hard to fit into a home in the first place.

I'd suggest framing a vestibule/landing area at the top of the stairs and adding on to the top of the kneewall with more framing. You could certainly explore the option of sliding glass captured in some sort of frame. I'm sure that your local glass company would have some options.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Also, thanks for posting pics with your question! It helps immensely when people do that!


----------



## goldie615 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Many thanks*

Those are good suggestions. I will explore those ideas a bit. Thanks for your input.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jun 29, 2008)

If you put up a glass wall I would install some safety film so it stays in the frame in the event of breakage.

Also, what about a glass door? Would be able to see the stairs through it...


----------



## goldie615 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Safety film is a good idea*

Yes, that would be smart. I don't really have to use glass for that matter-I just didn't have another thought. Glass would be nice for the light it would allow in obviously. The glass door idea isn't bad either - but the whole idea is to allow some privacy - perhaps a frosted glass? I don't know. Thanks for the input:thumbsup:


----------



## Me-N-MrC (Jun 30, 2008)

*Enclose A Loft Space*

I am also a "Newbie" looking to enclose my loft space. I've been considering an acrylic window of some sort. I've considered acrylic or plexiglass because I have read that it is not as "heavy" as glass so when I place it on top of the "loft wall" it will not be adding as much weight as a glass window. I've done some searching and this website may be of interest to you, it shows how to make custom windows out of acrylic block... http://www.acrylicblock.com/home_ho.htm
http://www.acrylicblock.com/gallery_ho.htm 
Also, as far as the staircase, maybe you could try an accordion door, (I purchased some at Home Depot for a different enclosure project in my home) they offer an excellent sound barrier, they do not take up alot of the door opening, they come in different sizes and finishes and they are reasonably priced
Accordion Folding Door 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...Id=10053&productId=100465668&N=10000003+90401

You may be able to create the acrylic block wall to extend out above the accordion door frame so that the accordion door does not have to go all the way up to your ceiling.

Good Luck!


----------



## goldie615 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the great ideas. What are you planning to do with your loft enclosure? Can you tell me for sure that those accordian doors provide a good sound barrier? That would be my only concern - otherwise I like the idea very much. THANKS!


----------



## Me-N-MrC (Jun 30, 2008)

I have purchased 3 of the folding doors for downstairs (2, I have together, side by side, to close in our den so the sound does not travel up to the loft) and I am VERY happy with the sound barrier they provide from the TV, stereo etc. I would imagine a solid door would be more efficient, but for the purpose of not having a door swing out or in and that they do not take up alot of the door opening space I am VERY happy with them  I originally wanted Pocket Doors for my door opening but they were more expensive and harder to install, so for the price and easy install I went with the accordion, folding door. To be honest, at first I was just going to use them for a quick fix for the sound problem because I thought they would look a little cheap 'n cheesy and then replace them with the pocket doors; but, after they were hung and installed I was very happy with them. I truly believe you will be happy with them, especially for the space and purpose that you need them for. And as far as the price, you can't go wrong in trying them. I would think that if you tried one from Home Depot, and as long as it was not a customized door, if you did not like it, you would probably be able to return it (I would ask before purchasing the door) I think, going off memory, they may even have the doors that have a lock... not sure though, just going off a vague memory thought LOL! As for my enclosure I'm still searching for some clear plexiglass at a reasonable price and then trying to figure out how I'm going to frame it... Good Luck with your project...


----------



## goldie615 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your input on the doors! I'm going to give all these ideas some serious consideration. It's great to know that there is a way to tackle this - I really wasn't sure:thumbup:


----------

